# Jeremy Clarkson's Extreme Machines



## v2 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hope you enjoy  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54_dW5I6hgQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9caIuty4Tk_


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 19, 2007)

I love British humour. Classic line upon first high-G climb... "God this is magnificent. I just think my trousers exploded."


----------

